# my cat just mauled a pigeon... its still alive



## katyrhian (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi everybody, I hope somebody sees this and can help me... i'm so ashamed to say that my cat has mauled a pigeon, I can't actually determine how injured it is, but its back does look pretty wounded. I really don't know what to do for it, the thought of killing it is not appealing (i'm veggie and can't even consider killing birds for my own benefit) however if it would be the best thing for this pigeon, i'll do it. I just really need some advice please help!


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

Do not feel bad for nature happening! Could you please take some photos(up close and faurther away)of the bird and post them here? Keep the bird in a quiet dark area where it is safe. These birds are tough, but it will likely need some antibiotics...there are a number of quality rehabbers on site, post those pics and they will be along soon.


----------



## katyrhian (Sep 27, 2011)

OK, my neighbour has put it in the garden so i'm going to go fish him out and get some pics...


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

For now I would put the pigeon in a cardboard box with holes in and towel on the bottom and a lid so it cant get out and get hurt further -or use cat basket.

The pigeon really needs to see a vet but you have to be careful and tell them you dont want the pigeon put to sleep unecessarily. You will probably have to pay for medications as the pigeon will need antibiotics.

Please tell us where you are located and then we could find a wildlife rescue that is pigeon friendly near you.

For now put a small pot of water in the box. If you have frozen peas or corn or tinned ones even, defrost corn or peas and give about 20 for now.

Stay online as someone else will advise you better


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi there,

Can you say where abouts you're located, just in case you're near to some rescue centre for a start.
A cat caught bird will definitely need anti-biotics asap but obviously they can only be got in the UK from a vet which is a problem.

First get the bird contained and if at all possible post photos of it's wounds.

Keep up posted and we'll try and help this along.

Janet

Just saw Jayne has posted the same info! location would be a great help.


----------



## katyrhian (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm in Manchester, I can get the pigeon to most places locally and really need to do it tonight because i'm going away tomorrow


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

That's a blow as you won't find places open I doubt at night.

Have you been able to have a good look over the bird to assess it's injuries?
Maybe we can get an idea if it is treatable or if a vet is the only option if you're not going to be around to help it.

Janet


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Right,

May have some help for you tonight.
Can you call Manchester WildLife Rescue on: 07950 867353 and ask for Martin.
He's on duty tonight.

Let us know how you get on

Janet


----------



## katyrhian (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm reluctant to bring the bird indoors because of my cats, I have no where safe to put it. Hes wounded on his lower back, near his tail. I can't get a good picture because its dark outside now. I'm in the process of trying to get hold of Martin; the connection keeps breaking up, does anybody have a landline number for him? 

Thank you all so much for your support, I really appreciate it!


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

I got this info from the Three Owls Sanctuary Rochdale 24 hour helpline: 07973819389. Maybe give them a call and see if they can help

Janet

I just tried the number it sounds as if he's watching the MAnchester football match that's on tv ATM!!!!
Just shout and tell him he's breaking up and maybe he'll move outside. You'll probably get more luck when the match is over !!!!
Can you at least find a box for the bird as if it's in shock it needs to be kept warm until you can find help.


----------



## katyrhian (Sep 27, 2011)

Three owls gave me Martins number to ring... hes not picking up. I'll try the RSPCA... maybe they'll have a vet or something similar I can take him to... Oh, this is very frustrating, I just want to help the poor thing!


----------



## katyrhian (Sep 27, 2011)

I'll go find a box for him... i've got some fat balls that i could break up for him too if you think that would help.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

RSPCA probably won't help or wil just put to sleep.
Martin is the bird's best bet. I got through to him but it was a bad reception. I

My Husband is watching Manchester City playing and there's 10 minutes left to play.
I'm sure I could hear football on in the background when Martin answered.Please keep trying him in a bit as we don't usually have much luck with a lot of the RSPCA centres, sadly they don't see pigeons as worth turning out for.
If you can put bird in a box with paper towel on the bottom. A small bowl of water at least an inch deep and defrosted peas are good food for them. Not sure on fat balls, but don't worry too much on that score at present. Getting the rescue centre to help is first thing.

Janet

I've tried him again and it's not available. I bet he'll be answering in a short while once the match has finished.


----------



## katyrhian (Sep 27, 2011)

Martin finally responded with the address that we can take it to... my boyfriend and I are going to take it now... thanks everybody! xx


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Oh well done. I bet it was the football match stopping him from responding!!!! 

That was so lucky, At least you can rest knowing it's in expert hands now.

Thanks for taking the trouble to find help,

Janet


----------



## katyrhian (Sep 27, 2011)

Martin has 'gary' the pigeon, he said he had a good chance of pulling through as he's good and strong! Phew, finally a happy ending! I can't quite believe how lovely everybody has been, thank you, I'm not going to speak to my cat for at least a week now!


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

You'll have to put a BIG bell on the cat!!!

I'm pleased they think Gary will do ok, it does need prompt action if a cat's got it so that's a relief to find help at night.

You're a star too, have a strong drink now and pat yourself on the back!
Oh and thanks to your boyfriend too. 

You know who to phone if there's ever a next time, just check the football fixtures first!!!

Take care,

Janet


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Well done Janet. Your efforts paid off.So glad this one will be alright!


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

Two thumbs up!!!


----------

